# Meinung zu YouTube Gesang



## Soranu (16. März 2010)

Wie findet ihr diesen Gesang auf YT?


Einige meiner Freunde meinen er würde nahezu grausam klingen, ich finde ihn wiederum angenehm o.o


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BrTgxBPPBw


MfG


----------



## Bloodletting (16. März 2010)

Naja ... ganz ok ... aber ich würde von einer Profikarriere absehen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. März 2010)

Naja man muss ihr auch zugute halten das es komplett ohne Musik nochmal um einiges schwerer ist
Prinzipiell also nicht schlecht


----------



## Soranu (16. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja man muss ihr auch zugute halten das es komplett ohne Musik nochmal um einiges schwerer ist
> Prinzipiell also nicht schlecht




Ja, vll lege ich nächste mal für sie das Originallied unter den gesungen Text.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (17. März 2010)

Klein wenig schief, aber mit bisschen Übung wirds sicher.


----------

